# 1972 David Brown 885 with front loader ?



## Adam17 (Jan 27, 2020)

These are not the best pics but these are of my first David Brown tractor and I am trying to understand the 1901 that was in the ad. If anyone knows more about this and if it has to do with identifying the front end loader attachment, I would greatly appreciate it. This is to be my project and Any help to a favorite parts supplier would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Adam17. I can't find any reference to "1901".
Did the seller tell you it was a 1972 model, or did you do the research yourself? You are correct that the serial number puts it at a 1972, but the only thing I can think of is the seller had a typo thinking it was a 1971.


----------



## Adam17 (Jan 27, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Adam17. I can't find any reference to "1901".
> Did the seller tell you it was a 1972 model, or did you do the research yourself? You are correct that the serial number puts it at a 1972, but the only thing I can think of is the seller had a typo thinking it was a 1971.


The previous owner didn’t give much information, just that his family had acquired it on a trade years prior and they used it until the steering cylinder started to leak to where they couldn’t steer it any longer since the best I can tell it’s full hydraulic steer on left side of the tractor by a single cylinder which I may be able to rebuild but will definitely need to replace or upgrade possibly. I wonder if the loader attachment may have contributed to some pre-mature failure to the steering ram? I just was thinking about it. As for identifying the year I went off the serial information I read from tractordata. Com 
I have been jonesing for a tractor since buying my property. I bought this kind of on a gamble but there seem to be a couple of 990 David Browns that I can get ahold of for some extra parts if absolutely need be. From what I have read these tractors share parts from the 700 even up to some parts on the 1200. I just would really like to identify the loader and see if it was a David brown or some major company install or something a individual was fortunate to piece together. Just by looking at it it looks custom made to fit the David Brown because it extends the full length under the tractor and bolts to the rear axle as well as the frame. My other thought was that this was a incomplete tractor that is missing it’s backhoe attachment and if so what is it and how does it attach to the rear. I have seen a couple of Case tractor pics but I don’t have good enough pictures to really exam how I would like and definitely not enough history with tractors to assume. I definitely appreciate your help and if you ever run across anything I will be here, trying to put my puzzle together.


----------

